

PostgreSQL Magazine #01 is out  - deedee
http://pgmag.org/01/read

======
sgt
This is fantastic work, guys. The PostgreSQL community will highly appreciate
this magazine. I am already looking forward to #02.

~~~
novalis
Going to have a more thorough read later, was very surprised that this even
exists too. Hope it keeps going.

------
obeattie
Nice work, but a magazine, really? Does seem a little 1996. (This is not a
commentary on the content of said magazine at all)

~~~
fdr
It'd be nice if it were an HTML magazine, or at least the PDF was simply
linked and recirculated...the flash is...well...

I uploaded this to Scribd at
<http://www.scribd.com/doc/92958129/Pgmag-01-Letter-web> for my own
convenience, but either the conversion to HTML doesn't work for this document
or just hasn't happened quite yet.

~~~
Pawka
Here you go PDF: <http://pgmag.org/01/download>

------
zalew
2003 called, wants its flipping pages flash websites back.

~~~
driax
Amen. I can't see the right page because I have two monitors and the magazine
is centered across the entire desktop, while fullscreen only fills the
(primary) left monitor.

How I loathe programmers who try to redo everything inside flash; and their
inevitably failure.

------
Nux
Really, flash? ...

~~~
novalis
It works really well for this specific distribution format. Not that it could
not be done another way.

~~~
chris_wot
Not to mention that they have a PDF version.

------
nodata
I like the format of a magazine. I have to dedicate myself to reading it,
rather than being distracted.

------
kephra
I wonder, why this magazine is hyped right now?

The cover claims May 2011 - so its a one year old 'news'.

~~~
obtu
2012, read again.

